

Quality has nothing to do with testing - rasmus4200
http://rasmusson.wordpress.com/2008/06/10/quality-has-nothing-to-do-with-testing/
A reminder for software people that testing and QA often have little to do with the quality of your product.
======
noodle
"quality" comes from development

"quality assurance" comes from testing, where you're checking to make sure the
product is quality, to make sure development actually produced quality code.

------
rasmus4200
quality does not come solely from development

quality comes from 1000s of little things you and your team do, when creating
software.

some times that involves development. testing plays a role (albeit a very
small one)

but quality, quality assurance, whatever you want to call it , is much much
more than just code and test

